# New FMA class starting in the Lexington, KY area.



## Ern-Dog (Apr 5, 2005)

I will be starting a class for anyone who wants to study the FMA in the central Kentucky area.

If you are interested in participating please feel free to contact me via email, or private message via this forum.

Gumagalang,

Ernie


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Ernie is a thorough, knowledgable,enthusiastic martial artist, and a good guy.

It has been a pleasure to meet and train with him at the FCS Gatherings.

If anyone is in the area, please check him out!

Harold


----------



## Ern-Dog (Apr 6, 2005)

Harold, 

Thank you for the kind endorsement, I hope you are doing well. I'll be down for the Gathering in Aug. I hope to see you there.


----------

